# PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT - TFM



## DizZa (14/1/17)

Good Day fellow forumites!!

We are pleased to announce that a very good friend of The Flavour Mill has recently joined our team!

Wesley aka @tekk.ninja we hope that you enjoy your time with us and that we will have many happy cloudy days together!

Thanks for all the help thus far, looking forward to an awesome journey together brother!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (14/1/17)

Shot bro! Glad to be a part of this awesome team!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## PsyCLown (14/1/17)

Welcome Tekk Ninja!

So what is your main role in TFM? I see it says the Tech Dude? 
So website and such?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## tekk.ninja (14/1/17)

PsyCLown said:


> Welcome Tekk Ninja!
> 
> So what is your main role in TFM? I see it says the Tech Dude?
> So website and such?


Hit the nail on the head there mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (14/1/17)

Fantastic @tekk.ninja - and it is so cool that you are located in R/Bay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## tekk.ninja (14/1/17)

Rbay is sort of just around the corner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/17)

Welcome @tekk.ninja 
All the best with The Flavour Mill on ECIGSSA

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------

